# Heaven On Wheels 2018 -



## GrantB5

Photos from the convoy to Belgium and annual charity event Heaven On Wheels.

















































































http://wearecerti.uk/heaven-on-wheels-2018


----------



## davies20

Superb Photographs


----------



## camerashy

Great shots and some lovely cars


----------



## Andyblue

Some gorgeous motors, not my thing to slam them, but can’t fault the work and dedication to them :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Some gorgeous metal there. Btw, what are the alloys on that red mk1 Golf???

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Loving those pics, thanks for posting them up


----------



## Andysp

Absolutely stunning.

I don't suppose anyone would know if there's any build threads for the mk7 Golfs?
I'd be very interested in the mods that have been carried out.

Cheers


----------



## Demetrios72

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## Andysp

Some good videos on Youtube if you're into thst kind of thing.






Enjoy!!


----------



## AudiPhil

Great photography, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chongo

Fantastic photos mate


----------

